# Early Weaning...



## JellinMellon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I don't know if you remember but I posted about my female rat that I bought and she had babies the same night. I tried to post an update, but I'm not sure if it uploaded or not...either way I have a new dilemma. 

So the babies are 26days old and this Friday I brought everyone with me on a weekend visit to see my boyfriend and his family. Some how Momma got lose in his house...the huge issue is that he has 2 large cats that LOVE to hint rats and mice. We have them closed off in his computer room so right now the cats can't get to them. Well we tried to lure Momma back in with the babies and close the tank over her...we stopped that when she started stealing the babies. She only got one and I have just come to the conclusion that the cats are going to get her. They have a full house stuffed with stuff and soooo many hiding places. 

I'm worried about the remaining 6 babies. They are eating adult food and seem to be getting along fine, but it's still before their 4 1/2weeks weaning period is up. Is there anything I need to do for them? Anything special for their diet? Should I be worried? I'm sad about Momma, but I have reinforced the cage and no one else will be getting loose. 

Thank you for any advice and I will actually be posting a few little ones up for adoption soon! I want to give them at least a full week before I consider separating them. We have 3 girls and 3 boys left, but I think we will be keeping 2 of the girls and 1 boy may already have a home.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Keep trying to catch momma, maybe put out an empty cage full of food.

For now, give the babies high protien foods like Ensure, scrambled egg, KMR, etc to help them grow. They really need momma, though, so it is very important to try and get her back- don't give up!


----------

